# My picture looks pixelated! GR!



## simplyelegant (Jul 16, 2012)

Okay, so I have been having this problem with my pictures looking pix-elated. I don't know if it is what I am doing in camera, in Photoshop or if it is something to do with my computer.

What things can cause your pictures to look pix-elated? I have noticed that when I am zoom into the specific spot that looks pix elated, it does not look like it anymore. It is only when I have the picture
full view in Photoshop!

It is quite aggravating.


----------



## PinkDoor (Jul 16, 2012)

Generally my photos look like that in photoshop too.  But, once I save and move back into iPhoto, they are perfect again.  Do you have an example?


----------



## simplyelegant (Jul 16, 2012)

Of course, when I go back to find one, I don't see it anymore. But I will keep looking. Also, it always seems to be what closest to camera, mostly on a nose or the center of a flower.
Could it do something with my memory for my computer?


----------



## The_Traveler (Jul 16, 2012)

It could be that the screen resolution as set is interacting with the resolution of what you are displaying.
Does it get less pixelated at other madnifications besides $100?


----------



## samithphotography (Jul 16, 2012)

It can be a combo of many things ie your computer screen, the lens quality, the ISO setting (if its only in photoshop then maybe its the cpu)


----------



## KmH (Jul 16, 2012)

I'd just about be willing to bet you're seeing MCU's, and not pixels.

What version and release level of Photoshop? What is the bit depth and file type of the images? Zoom in how much?

You can zoom in enough to see individual pixels.


----------



## simplyelegant (Jul 16, 2012)

I have CS5 and I use mostly Raw. I am unsure what MCU's are? The more I zoom in/out the less pixelated it gets.I know I will see some when I zoom in. So I guess it it mostly 100% that it I see it. 
I just change cameras all together so I am going to start comparing the two. Maybe it was my last lens.


----------



## Dao (Jul 17, 2012)

Lens is not the problem since it is just a light bending tools.  If you use the same lens and mount it on a film camera, you will not see any pixels at all.

An example may help us understand what the issue is.


----------



## KmH (Jul 17, 2012)

simplyelegant said:


> I am unsure what MCU's are?


Minmum Coded Units - part of the file size reduction process that results in a JPEG. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/JPEG

MCU's are 8x8 pixel. 8x16, pixel, or 16x16 pixel units that become the smallest editable portion of a JPEG

What are the pixel dimensions of these photos that seem pixelated to you when you zoom in 100%? Also CS5 has a feature that turns on a pixel size grid when you zoom in (400%?). The pixel grid can be disabled by clicking on *View > Show *and then toggle the *Pixel Grid* checkmark off.


----------

